# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  منو عندها فستان سهرة راقي للبيع

## ريشة طاوووس

فستان مقاس ميديم وزن 58

محد يطلب الايميل والبن كود عالخاص ماراح ارد عالرسائل

طرشوا الفساتين عاالخاص مع الاسعار ....مابي سعر غالي

مابي فستان معرووض في المنتدى


عادي لو ملبوس لبسه اولى بس يكون نظيف ومرتب





رجااااااااااءا محد يطلب رقم موبايل عساس اطرش صور الفستان

حملو الصور مركز تحميل الصور وطرشوا عالخاص


يفضل الفستان فيه اكمام حلوة وراقيه 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ووين الفساتين

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ووووين

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رجاءا طرشو الصور عالخاص

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

مرفوووع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## شوق111

أختي عندي فساتيين وكلها لبسه وحده وما انعرضت. ع. المنتدى ولا ع أي زبونة لو انتي جادة طرشي بن كودج أو رقمج لأن كل شغلي ع بلاك بيري اعرضه أسهل وأسرع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

جاري البحث

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

رررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

جاري البحث

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ررررررفع

----------


## ريشة طاوووس

ووين الفساتين

----------


## ليدي بيرد

كم سايزج حبوبة

----------

